# Insurance



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm in the market for new insurance. The policy I have through my homeowners won't be adequate for long. The quote I got from a local agent was nearly $1500/year which included about $25K personal property as well as 2M liability. That was way more than I expected.

HSMG is about $750 for the same (base is $500 but increases for 2M (which on of my markets requires) plus the higher personal prop. coverage).

Anyone willing to share what they pay and who they go through? You can pm me if you don't want to post details.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hmsg. But there's also the Indie Beauty Network.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I take this is insurance for your soapmaking products? What does HSMG stand for? Do any of you also insure your goats for ex: like when traveling to shows and such?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

HSMG = Handcrafted Soap Makers' Guild. Though actually, it's been changed recently to the Handcrafted Soap and Cosmetics Guild. Yes, this is liability insurance for your soap and other bath and body products.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I use Brower insurance now. I can't remember all the specifics off hand but I know it was cheaper than HSMG who I was with my first year in business. 
The contact info is - 
Cindy Patterson
Account Manager
Brower Insurance
a Marsh & McLennan Agency LLC Company
614-918-2274 (P)
614-918-2301 (F)
[email protected]
www.browerinsurance.com


----------

